# Netzlaufwerk *mit* Passwort freigeben unter XP Home



## cater (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Festplatte im Netzwerk freigegeben, sodass andere PCs darauf zugreifen und schreiben können. Ich möchte allerdings, dass dies passwortgeschützt passiert, d.h. man erst ein Passwort eingeben muss, bevor man auf das Laufwerk zugreifen kann - denn im Netzwerk (über WLAN Router) befindet sich noch ein weiterer PC, der nicht darauf zugreifen soll.
Ich weiß, dass es diese Funktion unter Windwos Professional gibt, jedoch haben meine beiden Rechner nur XP Home SP2, wie kann ich also das gleiche wie bei XP Pro erreichen?

MfG und Danke schonmal


----------



## AndreG (29. Januar 2007)

Moin,

Es gibt/gab da einen Trick/Crack wie du die erweitere Dateifreigabe auch unter Home zum laufen bekommst. Siehe hier. ist zwar nicht 100% was du suchst aber damit solltest du es schaffen. Intressant ist es ca in der Mitte, würde aber lieber alles lesen 

Wenn du damit nicht weiterkommst, rate ich dir zu http://www.google.de, da gibts es etliche tausend treffer dazu 

Mfg Andre


----------



## cater (7. Februar 2007)

Nein, das ist leider nicht so ganz wie ich es meine. 
Ich hatte mal einen Rechner mit XP Pro, bei dem habe ich dann einfach einen Benutzer angelegt, der ein eigenes Kennwort hat. Wenn ich nun mit einem anderen (XP Home) Rechner auf einen freigegebenen Ordner des XP Pro Rechner zugreifen wollte, musste ich erst ein Passwort eingeben und einen Benutzer angeben. So wie oben beschrieben vorher angelegt. 
Wie kann ich das gleiche mit zwei XP Home Rechnern bewerkstelligen?


----------



## octo124 (7. Februar 2007)

Versuchs mal hiermit:
http://www.fajo.de/portal/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=6&Itemid=
XP-FSE


----------



## cater (8. Februar 2007)

Danke für den Tip, das Programm ist sewr nützliuch. Aber leider kann ich damit kein Passwort festlegen. Und wenn ich einen Benutzer mit Passwort einrichte auf dem Rechner auf den ich zugreifen will, dann lässt er mich ohne PW-Aufforderung zugreifen..


----------



## Fratz (28. März 2007)

Hast du schonmal darüber nachgedacht die Dateien über FTP freizugeben? So kannst du außer einem Passwort noch viel mehr an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.


----------



## cater (30. März 2007)

Wie kann ich das machen? Läuft der Datenverkehr dann einmal übers Internet und dann wieder zurück oder bleibt der Datenstrom auf das (W)LAN begrenzt?


----------



## Fratz (2. April 2007)

FTP ist nur ein anderes Übertragungsverfahren, d.h. eine spezielle Software ist für den Host nötig um die Daten bereitzustellen. Solche Tools gibt es zuhauf als Freeware, also ideal zum austesten. Ich benutze zur Zeit Bulletproof FTP Server, sehr individuell konifgurierbar und recht komplex, bin sehr zufrieden. Frag einfach Mr.Googel mal nach FTP-Server dann sollten genug downloads dabei sein.


----------

